# New to the forums, how are you guys using 70 hp electric motors...



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Electric motors, of the type typically used in EVs, are rated at their continuous power. The peak power can be much higher so long as the duration isn't long enough to over heat it. The common ADC 9 inch motor is rated for 25 hp continuous but 100 hp peak. In reality, it will do well over 100 hp for long enough to accelerate a car to speed. 

ADC is just shorthand for a particular motor brand that are often used in EVs, Advanced DC. There is nothing especially advanced about them, they are solidly built series wound motors. The main competition for EV motors would be from Netgain, with their WarP and Impulse series wound motors. 

A 3 phase AC motor is much harder to use in an EV. You would need a suitable inverter rated for DC input to use an AC motor. The 3-phase AC motor is cheaper, but the controller is quite a bit more expensive (and less available.) The controller for a series wound motor is much simpler, it is just a chopper (buck converter) that is used to control the voltage applied to the motor. The commonly used motor controllers, such as the Curtis 1231, Zilla Z1k and Soliton 1, are designed for use with series wound DC motors.


----------



## qaiphyx (Jun 24, 2011)

EVfun said:


> Electric motors, of the type typically used in EVs, are rated at their continuous power. The peak power can be much higher so long as the duration isn't long enough to over heat it. The common ADC 9 inch motor is rated for 25 hp continuous but 100 hp peak. In reality, it will do well over 100 hp for long enough to accelerate a car to speed.
> 
> ADC is just shorthand for a particular motor brand that are often used in EVs, Advanced DC. There is nothing especially advanced about them, they are solidly built series wound motors. The main competition for EV motors would be from Netgain, with their WarP and Impulse series wound motors.
> 
> A 3 phase AC motor is much harder to use in an EV. You would need a suitable inverter rated for DC input to use an AC motor. The 3-phase AC motor is cheaper, but the controller is quite a bit more expensive (and less available.) The controller for a series wound motor is much simpler, it is just a chopper (buck converter) that is used to control the voltage applied to the motor. The commonly used motor controllers, such as the Curtis 1231, Zilla Z1k and Soliton 1, are designed for use with series wound DC motors.


ah thanks alot for the information


----------

